# Linux going nuts ?

## Hoshimaru

I've a strange problem since I did ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gnome

This installed gnome 2.8.0, but I get performance problems since:

http://users.skynet.be/Pikachu/LINUX/problem.png

I just opened Firefox to write this. 5x firefox @ 30MB each

Nautilus runs as well, 6 times @ 20MB

Did something got messed up or what ? I never had this with gnome 2.6.0-final.

```
  PID TTY      STAT   TIME COMMAND

    1 ?        S      0:07 init [3]

    2 ?        SW     0:00 [keventd]

    3 ?        SWN    0:00 [ksoftirqd_CPU0]

    4 ?        SW     0:06 [kswapd]

    5 ?        SW     0:01 [bdflush]

    6 ?        SW     0:00 [kupdated]

    9 ?        SW     0:00 [khubd]

   14 ?        SW<    0:00 [mdrecoveryd]

   17 ?        SW     0:00 [kreiserfsd]

  157 ?        S      0:00 /sbin/devfsd /dev

 1104 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/syslogd -m 0

 1106 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/klogd -c 3 -2

 1149 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/cannaserver

 1720 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/smbd

 1722 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/nmbd

 1766 ?        S      0:00 /opt/vmware/bin/vmnet-bridge -d /var/run/vmnet-bridge-0.pid /dev/vmnet0 eth0

 1786 ?        S      0:00 /opt/vmware/bin/vmnet-natd -d /var/run/vmnet-natd-8.pid -m /var/run/vmnet-natd-8.mac - 1803 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/cupsd

 1999 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/crond

 2078 ?        S      0:00 /sbin/portmap

 2198 ?        S      0:42 /usr/sbin/famd -T 0 -c /etc/fam.conf

 2370 ?        S      0:00 /usr/X11R6/bin/xfs -daemon -config /etc/X11/fs/config -droppriv -user xfs -port -1

 2387 vc/1     S      0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

 2388 vc/2     S      0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

 2389 vc/3     S      0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

 2390 vc/4     S      0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

 2391 vc/5     S      0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

 2392 vc/6     S      0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

 2409 ?        S      0:00 /usr/bin/gdm

 2411 ?        S      0:00  \_ /usr/bin/gdm

 2412 ?        RL     5:47      \_ /etc/X11/X :0 -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7

 2484 ?        S      0:01      \_ gnome-session

 2502 ?        S      0:00          \_ /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- gnome-session

 2419 ?        S      0:00 /opt/vmware/bin/vmnet-netifup -d /var/run/vmnet-netifup-vmnet8.pid /dev/vmnet8 vmnet8

 2436 ?        S      0:00 /opt/vmware/bin/vmnet-dhcpd -cf /etc/vmware/vmnet8/dhcpd/dhcpd.conf -lf /etc/vmware/vm 2504 ?        S      0:01 /usr/libexec/gconfd-2 5

 2507 ?        S      0:00 /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon

 2509 ?        S      0:00 /usr/bin/esd -terminate -nobeeps -as 2 -spawnfd 17

 2511 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/bonobo-activation-server --ac-activate --ior-output-fd=19

 2513 ?        S      0:01 /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_SettingsDaemon --oa 2523 ?        S      0:01 xscreensaver -nosplash

 2547 ?        S      0:11 metacity --sm-save-file 1098388866-2547-1179775476.ms

 2549 ?        S      0:05 gnome-panel --sm-config-prefix /gnome-panel-TbhbDv/ --sm-client-id 117f000001000108274 2551 ?        S      0:48 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-v1apme/ --sm-client-id 117f000001000108413232300 2552 ?        S      0:00  \_ nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-v1apme/ --sm-client-id 117f00000100010841323 2553 ?        S      0:00      \_ nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-v1apme/ --sm-client-id 117f0000010001084 2568 ?        S      1:00      \_ nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-v1apme/ --sm-client-id 117f0000010001084 2571 ?        S      0:00      \_ nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-v1apme/ --sm-client-id 117f0000010001084 2572 ?        S      0:00      \_ nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-v1apme/ --sm-client-id 117f0000010001084 2573 ?        S      0:00      \_ nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-v1apme/ --sm-client-id 117f0000010001084 2555 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/gnome-vfs-daemon --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_VFS_Daemon_Factory --oaf 2556 ?        S      0:00  \_ /usr/libexec/gnome-vfs-daemon --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_VFS_Daemon_Factory - 2557 ?        S      0:00      \_ /usr/libexec/gnome-vfs-daemon --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_VFS_Daemon_Facto 2570 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/mapping-daemon

 2575 ?        S      0:13 /usr/libexec/wnck-applet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_Wncklet_Factory --oaf-ior-fd= 2577 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/notification-area-applet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_NotificationArea 2579 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/gnome-netstatus-applet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_NetstatusApplet_Fa 2581 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/mixer_applet2 --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet_Factory --oaf-i 2583 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/clock-applet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_ClockApplet_Factory --oaf-io 2892 ?        S      1:06 wineserver

 2893 ?        S      0:00  \_ wineserver

 2899 ?        SL     0:00 /usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/bin/wine -winver winxp -debugmsg -all -use-dos-cwd

 2901 ?        SL     0:00 /usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/bin/wine -winver winxp -debugmsg -all -use-dos-cwd

 2902 ?        SL     0:00 /usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/bin/wine -winver winxp -debugmsg -all -use-dos-cwd

 2903 ?        SL     0:00 /usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/bin/wine -winver winxp -debugmsg -all -use-dos-cwd

 2904 ?        SL     0:00 /usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/bin/wine -winver winxp -debugmsg -all -use-dos-cwd

 2914 ?        SL     0:00 /usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/bin/wine -winver winxp -debugmsg -all -use-dos-cwd

19174 ?        S      1:00 gnome-system-monitor

19190 ?        S      0:00 /bin/bash /usr/bin/firefox

19198 ?        S      0:13  \_ /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/firefox-bin

19200 ?        S      0:00      \_ /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/firefox-bin

19201 ?        S      0:00          \_ /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/firefox-bin

19203 ?        S      0:00          \_ /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/firefox-bin

19230 ?        S      0:00 gnome-terminal

19231 ?        S      0:00  \_ gnome-pty-helper

19233 pty/s0   S      0:00  \_ -bash

19241 pty/s0   R      0:00  |   \_ ps afx

19234 ?        S      0:00  \_ gnome-terminal

19235 ?        S      0:00      \_ gnome-terminal
```

I killed a few firefoxes and wines here :s

----------

## hardcore

Those multiple listings share their resources.  Many programs do this.  So don't worry about it, unless you are having actual performance issues.

----------

## Hoshimaru

Hmmz... I had no real performance issue, except with winex when there are a lot of them running. But it looks that it happens when I quit the application the way I would do in Windows. When I use CTRL-C in the console, it's ok.

----------

## zerojay

Don't use ACCEPT_KEYWORDS! Please read up on how to properly use portage on the Gentoo homepage or in various threads on the board.

----------

## shakayoda

He's definitely right. Just put those masked packages in the /etc/portage/keywords.package file with the mask after it. Check it!

----------

## rc

Hi,

 *DarkStalker wrote:*   

> Don't use ACCEPT_KEYWORDS! Please read up on how to properly use portage on the Gentoo homepage or in various threads on the board.

 

just a few questions:

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arch" emerge somepackage <-- AFAIK This is evil and should not be used.

But what about adding ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arch" to the make.conf ?

Does this make things better or worse or is it as equal as evil as the above mentioned ?

Greetings,

rc

----------

## Rafal_Glazar

 *rc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arch" emerge somepackage <-- AFAIK This is evil and should not be used.
> ...

 

IMHO it's more evil. You will merge all ~arch packages and this leads to instability.

Just put those ~arch packages you want to emerge into

```

/etc/portage/package.keywords

```

----------

## rc

 *Rafal_Glazar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> IMHO it's more evil. You will merge all ~arch packages and this leads to instability.
> 
> Just put those ~arch packages you want to emerge into
> ...

 

What i was up to is:

If someone wants to have a ~arch "only" system it'll be much work writing every single package into /etc/portage/package.keywords. 

Sorry, that i wasnt clear enough in the above post.

AFAIK using :ACCEPT_KEYWORDS emerge something

causes trouble when later on updating world.

So putting ACCEPT_KEYWORDS into make.conf shouldnt be a problem cause its noticed during every emerge.

This is no hint to use a ~arch only system, everyone using a ~arch only system is doing this fully at his own risk.

Greeting,

rc

----------

## Rafal_Glazar

Yes. You may want to have ~arch only system and adding ACCEPT_KEYWORDS into make.conf will do the work.

But I wouldn'd encourage anyone to do so as I would not do with ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arch" emerge somepackage.

I made that mistake ones. Don't want to try again.

And my package.keywords is not small.

----------

## SysOP XXL

@Hoshimaru:

Do you have your GLIBC compiled with the "nptl" USE flag? I've been using it since the beginning, so I haven't really experienced, but I've heard that without NPTL the threads can take up quite a chunk of memory (and show up like they do on your listing).

EDIT: If you go for NPTL, put in the "nptlonly" USE flag too, so GLIBC won't be compiled twice.

----------

## Hoshimaru

Ouch...

I haven't that ntplonly flag...

So basically, I'm screwed now ?

If only I'm 100% sure my HPT372A is supported correctly in native mode, I'd update to Gentoo 2004.2 or wait till a newer version ?

And it looks like I've to download 167MB just to update portage now :/

What going to be used instead of emerge -U since it's deprecated since last portage update ?

----------

